# Chiropractic medicine, what do you think of it?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Boy do they make some big claims don't they? And yet for all those claims, I read that the only thing that chiropractic medicine is proven to help significantly with is lower back pain. That word of theirs, subluxation in the way they use it is kind of funny to me. 

Anyway, I went to a chiropractor who used this "clicker" device on my cranial plates claiming that he could help my depression and various other cognitive difficulties that made me a "head case." I'm feeling fine these days, but I don't know if its at all related to his treatment. Whatever cranial subluxations I had, they are fine now. Although I'm going to have another follow up treatment.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Ok it's legit man. Our family personally knows a chiropractor... who is a total slimeball sure and I don't completely trust him, but he does know his stuff.

...and really if you look at a lot of eastern medicine it involves a lot more of this stuff. The results seem to speak for themselves.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

As a long-time golfer, I'm all for them. 

Lots of extra walking, proper stretching (thanks in part to their diagrammed print-outs, freely given), and sensible diet, has kept these visits to a minimum.

As with any profession, there are mostly good, but a few bad apples. One can often check online with governing chiropractic associations, to see which ones have had judgments against.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

A chiro tried to fix my neck for 2.5 months twice a week, no results, 70$ per week. My neck was still killing me, but my wallet became so light!

Martin, my neck is still killing me


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

At the theoretical heart of the practice there's a lot of stupid ******** (varies by school) but some therapeutic benefit appears possible whether that's placebo effect or a similar effect to massage is hard to tell.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> A chiro tried to fix my neck for 2.5 months twice a week, no results, 70$ per week. My neck was still killing me, but my wallet became so light!
> 
> Martin, my neck is still killing me


CHIROPRACTOR NOT WORTHY. refund AND OCH! WALLET SUDDENLY BECOMES HEAVY AGAIN. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Boy do they make some big claims don't they? And yet for all those claims, I read that the only thing that chiropractic medicine is proven to help significantly with is lower back pain. That word of theirs, subluxation in the way they use it is kind of funny to me.
> 
> Anyway, I went to a chiropractor who used this "clicker" device on my cranial plates claiming that he could help my depression and various other cognitive difficulties that made me a "*head case*." I'm feeling fine these days, but I don't know if its at all related to his treatment. Whatever cranial subluxations I had, they are fine now. Although I'm going to have another follow up treatment.


Head case. Nutcase?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The heart of Chiropractic is 'adjusting' the spinal column and associated areas. Sometimes the adjustment works, sometimes it doesn't. In many cases the alternative treatment is invasive surgery. Sometimes the surgery works, sometimes it doesn't.

It's hard to find a sure thing anywhere in life, always excepting that it's going to end. The saying, "This too shall pass" reflects that unique certainty.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I am a firm believer in Chiropractic treatments. Once knew a fellow who was in a traffic accident, dislocated shoulder and other joints - they carried him in on a stretcher and after some chiropractic adjustments, he was able to walk out the front door. 

In my teen years, I had a curved spine ... it needed to be corrected, and the surgical procedure could not guarantee positive results, so I turned to chiropractic care, and through about 6 months of weekly treatments and adjustments, the spine curve was corrected and all has been fine ever since. 

There were times too when I had a severe head cold - sneezing, sore throat, etc - the chiropractor un-pinched some nerves in my neck and the cold was gone within hours. That particular Chiropractor knew his limitations and when he knew there was nothing that could be done by him for a particular problem, he would tell me to go see a M.D.

Kh


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Some days it cures your cold, others it gives you a stroke and you die in a coma.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Head case. Nutcase?


That's what the term seemed to imply isn't it? And yet the man really didn't know me otherwise. We're all a little nutty I guess?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> That's what the term seemed to imply isn't it? And yet the man really didn't know me otherwise. We're all a little nutty I guess?


"the man" probably doesn't apply to _COAG_.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

From my recollection, chiropractic treatments work best on soft-tissue injuries for a month of treatments. My experience with it is, I went to one for two years for my back; it didn't do much for it. 

Personally, I think massage therapy is better. It did wonders for my tight muscles in my forearms.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that if the person is a fully trained chiropractor then it will work if your type of pain is suitable for chiropractic treatment. However some people may have higher expectations this they think it hasn't worked or on some people just get a placebo effect from chiropractic treatment, I don't know. Never having had chiropractic treatment I cannot say from first hand experience.

I think chiropractors have such a bad name in the *States* due to the lower standard of chiropractor there. Perhaps it's only a stereotype whenever I read something or see something on TV (given I watch very little) chiropractors are always portrayed as failed doctors or two bit swindlers and perhaps this may have an impact on a patients response to treatment?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> ....Personally, I think massage therapy is better. It did wonders for my tight muscles in my forearms.


Busted!

View attachment 6256


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Busted!
> 
> View attachment 6256


Not _that_ kind of massage!


----------

